# I can has photographs?



## dophineh (May 14, 2008)

My personal website... designed last summer. I might redesign it this summer 

http://www.2xdvisual.com

any feedback?


----------



## Palakaboy (May 14, 2008)

your pictures are great...

the music gives an awesome ambience to the pictures, but after a while it becomes somewhat annoying...


----------



## ShaCow (May 17, 2008)

very nice.. but i hate sites with music.


----------



## EricBrian (May 17, 2008)

Ditch the music.


----------



## dophineh (May 27, 2008)

The music was a class requirement. I neve really liked it.


----------

